# Peavey 6505 112 combo thoughts?



## Mechanix11 (Feb 10, 2012)

As the title says, i made other threasds about a ibanez tbx150h head and that stuff, so i looked to that amp and i saw some vids on youtube of the sound and its pretty good 
so if anyone has some thoughts about i would like to hear it.
also that amp will be good for band rehearsals (drums, vocals, other guitar, bass)? 

thanks in advance


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2012)

60 watts of tube power. Either get a speaker change or save up later on for a 2x12.


----------



## Mechanix11 (Feb 10, 2012)

yeah this only as my first ''real'' amp and well meanwhile i have this late i would go for other better amp 

and lol at the video


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2012)

Honestly, the amp will do as a real amp, especially if you can get a good 2x12 or 4x12. Just disconnect the built-in speaker and connect the 4x12. 
And if you know anyone who's good with woodwork and re-tolexing, you can get it converted into a head for easier traveling. 



Its a Marshall MG, just not shitty!


----------



## Mechanix11 (Feb 11, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly, the amp will do as a real amp, especially if you can get a good 2x12 or 4x12. Just disconnect the built-in speaker and connect the 4x12.
> And if you know anyone who's good with woodwork and re-tolexing, you can get it converted into a head for easier traveling.
> 
> 
> ...



about the 2 or 4x12 speaker thing mhh i have some doubts in that and about to convert the combo to a head sounds a little bit strange


----------



## pitbulltodd (Feb 11, 2012)

why would u have doubts about hooking it up to a cab? it will sound better if u do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2012)

^^^ 
And like most higher-wattage tube combos, the speaker isn't hard-wired into the output section.


----------



## Outside (Feb 11, 2012)

I played one a few months ago in GC and I liked it for a home recording amp.


----------



## Mechanix11 (Feb 12, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^^^
> And like most higher-wattage tube combos, the speaker isn't hard-wired into the output section.


alright i understand it


----------



## ttburn (Feb 14, 2012)

This is the official video. It costs less as it's made in China, but the one's I've played stack up well against the US built heads.


----------



## Curt (Feb 14, 2012)

My brother had one of those before he went to college. Great 6505 tone at near half the price. sounds even better after a speaker change. go for it!


----------



## Mechanix11 (Feb 14, 2012)

yeah i know and i want to have it right now but i need to wait a bit to buy it, i dont have enough money saved.
but as my first amp would be good, later i would go for something BETTER


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 14, 2012)

I think that's just about the perfect portable practice/bedroom/recording amp to start out with.
Especially with the speaker simulated output for direct hookup to recording station.
Wish they'd had these several years ago before I got my current gear. My recording results could have been so much better with this.


----------



## lemeker (Feb 14, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I think that's just about the perfect portable practice/bedroom/recording amp to start out with.
> Especially with the speaker simulated output for direct hookup to recording station.




I agree, this IS a pretty killer combo amp, I'm also suggesting that you in the future, invest in a 2x12 cab for that puppy. It will sound loads better.

I wouldn't have any doubts about it.........this puppy will serve you far more than just a good beginning tube amp...take care of it and it will take you a long way.....


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 14, 2012)

It doesn't seem as warm as a regular 5150/6505, not quite as full, and slightly brighter.

But it is definitely an amazing combo, I can't really think of anything better for the price. Used you can find them for $400, but always make sure to ask if the transformer has been replaced, because I ran into a few that had "repairs" because the original transformer apparently died.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> It doesn't seem as warm as a regular 5150/6505, not quite as full, and slightly brighter.



Thats what the 6505+ sounds like compared to the standard 6505. Also, because you have less headroom then the standard 120w 6505.


----------



## Genome (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely the best combo for its price range. I had one and regret that I never got to fully crank it, but it was useful for a couple of recordings through the output.

But use a nice 2x12 with it, the Sheffield speaker is pretty horrible.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Feb 14, 2012)

genome said:


> Absolutely the best combo for its price range. I had one and regret that I never got to fully crank it, but it was useful for a couple of recordings through the output.
> 
> But use a nice 2x12 with it, the Sheffield speaker is pretty horrible.



when you recorded did you use the MSDI(TM) microphone-simulated XLR direct output? if so does it sound good and do you need to use a cab impulse or could you if you wanted?


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Feb 15, 2012)

This combo was actually what convinced me to buy a 6505+ head! The Sheffield isn't professional quality for sure, but for getting used to tweaking a tube amp and for getting great recording tone (Direct Output) on a budget, I don't think a lot of things beat this


----------



## jrui (Feb 15, 2012)

quite a bargin&#12290;
IMO no contest on this price
don't buy bugera&#65292;my opinion


----------



## xeonblade (Feb 15, 2012)

jrui said:


> quite a bargin&#12290;
> IMO no contest on this price
> don't buy bugera&#65292;my opinion



Justify ur crapping on bugera.


----------



## onionofdoom (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a 6505+ 112. They sound pretty sick, although I found the stock speaker to be very very muddy. I swapped it out for an eminence swamp thang. I've heard a ton of 6505/5150 style amps and it really is classic 6505 tone. If you like 6505 style amps you'll like this.


----------



## -JR- (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you get a good high gain tone at low volumes on these?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 15, 2012)

-JR- said:


> Can you get a good high gain tone at low volumes on these?



6505's were known for this, I believe, since most of their tone comes from the preamp.


----------



## oddcam (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's your dissenting opinion:

It's possibly my experience or needs are different than that of most here. My best friend owned a 6505+ 112 for a few years, and it sucked. The gain was not nearly what we needed for a ballsy metal sound. I had my 5150 212 sitting next to his, and it was like a Bull to his Sow. All who listened actually preferred the sound of his Krank Rev Jr. to the 6505, which was disappointing to say the least. He sold it a few months ago and doesn't miss it.

If you plan to buy this amp, play it extensively first. Everyone here has good things to say about it... so it's possible my friend's combo was not constructed properly... still... it sounded like a fuzzbox compared to the 5150 212 (which growls, screams, and sings).

In conclusion: 
My two cents.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 15, 2012)

^ 6505+ combo for a few years? They haven't been out that long


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 15, 2012)

oddcam said:


> Here's your dissenting opinion:
> 
> It's possibly my experience or needs are different than that of most here. My best friend owned a 6505+ 112 for a few years, and it sucked. The gain was not nearly what we needed for a ballsy metal sound. I had my 5150 212 sitting next to his, and it was like a Bull to his Sow. All who listened actually preferred the sound of his Krank Rev Jr. to the 6505, which was disappointing to say the least. He sold it a few months ago and doesn't miss it.
> 
> ...



Theres probably 2 problems:
1) The 6505 PLUS is a tamer version of the 6505/5150, but its still capable of metal
2) The Sheffield speakers aren't that good at all. Plus, you're dealing with a 1x12 VS a 2x12.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Feb 15, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> ^ 6505+ combo for a few years? They haven't been out that long


this^

maybe meant a few months


----------



## oddcam (Feb 15, 2012)

2009

I heard both stock speaker and Celestion Vintage 30, stock tubes and replaced with KT-88's and something else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2012)

oddcam said:


> The amp in question had Celestion Vintage 30's, I forgot that part.



The 2x12 or 1x12? Because if its the 2x12, thats the reason the 2x12 beat out the 1x12. 2 Celestions VS 1 Sheffield is no contest.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Feb 16, 2012)

oddcam said:


> 2009
> 
> I heard both stock speaker and Celestion Vintage 30, stock tubes and replaced with KT-88's and something else.




did it sound anything like the video?


----------



## Mechanix11 (Feb 16, 2012)

well i would keep in mind that, also i dont have any chance to check that amp :/ due that the only music stores i have sells some Marshall, Line and Peavey stuff you know the MG series, Vypyr amps, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2012)

Mechanix11 said:


> well i would keep in mind that, also i dont have any chance to check that amp :/ due that the only music stores i have sells some Marshall, Line and Peavey stuff you know the MG series, Vypyr amps, etc.



Just buy the amp, and if you don't like it, just return it.


----------



## HollowmanPL (Feb 16, 2012)

I have 5150 combo and I like it.
Never played 6505 1x12


----------



## asher (Feb 16, 2012)

Pretty damn good tone on the lead channel, and the crunch boost on the rhythm channel is nice and ballsy as well (some people use it instead of the lead, actually). The cleans themselves are very very mediocre. This is my tl;dr about mine.


----------



## Choop (Feb 16, 2012)

I have this, IMO it sounds good, even better with a good speaker or extension cab. I run mine through my mesa traditional 4x12 and it's great! (however I may be getting rid of it soon to fund an axe-fx or something o.o)

Note this is my 4th 5150 variant that I've owned. It gets that 5150 tone, but the stock speaker isn't all that. It's really tinny and kind of flat sounding.


----------



## asher (Feb 16, 2012)

Choop said:


> I have this, IMO it sounds good, even better with a good speaker or extension cab. I run mine through my mesa traditional 4x12 and it's great! (however I may be getting rid of it soon to fund an axe-fx or something o.o)
> 
> Note this is my 4th 5150 variant that I've owned. It gets that 5150 tone, but the stock speaker isn't all that. It's really tinny and kind of flat sounding.



For those who have swapped speakers, what does it do for the cleans?


----------



## Choop (Feb 17, 2012)

asher said:


> For those who have swapped speakers, what does it do for the cleans?



Not too much really, it's still a 6505 haha, but I think the cleans sound a little fatter and more warm. (the fatter part could be because I'm running through a 4x12 cab though)

My speakers are gt 12-75s and vintage 30s in an X pattern if that helps at all.


----------



## Mechanix11 (Feb 17, 2012)

and for which speaker should i change it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2012)

Mechanix11 said:


> and for which speaker should i change it?



I'd say either get a WGS Retro 30 or Eminence Governer, leaning more towards the Retro 30.


----------



## groph (Feb 17, 2012)

Pretty sure the 6505+ 112 is going to be my next amp as it has everything I could possibly need - the 6505 tone without a 4x12 cab. The 2x12 combo is fucking enormous too, the 112 is just right.

I'd upgrade the speaker to something like a Vintage 30 or G12-T75. The V30 will have more bite and upper mid growl, and the T75 will be warmer and mellower. I've heard good results with both speakers.


----------



## Mechanix11 (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah i cant wait to have de 6505 but in the meantime i get it im gonna buy a cheap amp, i looked for a Crate MX10 very affordable


----------



## Mechanix11 (Feb 17, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd say either get a WGS Retro 30 or Eminence Governer, leaning more towards the Retro 30.


i would give a look of both to choose with wich one buy


----------



## monkeywrench (Feb 17, 2012)

Agree can't beat it for the price


----------



## Mechanix11 (Feb 17, 2012)

monkeywrench said:


> Agree can't beat it for the price


----------



## slothrop (Feb 20, 2012)

I just picked one of these up today, couldn't resist at $350 and close to brand new.

Need to decide on new speaker and see what tubes people recommend. So far I love it for home use.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 20, 2012)

Great amp. I own it, no other combo makes me happy in the price range. 

If you want a 1x12 that rocks for your budget, DO IT. 

Eventually I'm upgrading to a 6534+ head, but this amp is amazing for my situation (budget and small room lol).


----------



## jrui (Feb 29, 2012)

genome said:


> Absolutely the best combo for its price range. I had one and regret that I never got to fully crank it, but it was useful for a couple of recordings through the output.
> 
> But use a nice 2x12 with it, the Sheffield speaker is pretty horrible.



sounds not bad,i admit
but quite unreliable IMO
a few friends of mine bought it,all the signal lights were broken,a few knobs were broken.....
same price to 6505+112 but totally 120 watt.
no wonder why they have some quality issues


----------



## MaxSwagger (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the 1x12 and the head. I love them both. The head sounds better but for the price it can't be beat. I let my other guitarist use it with a Basson 2x12 while I use my head through a Basson 4x12 and it keeps up great. \m/


----------



## creep66 (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a combo 5150 I ran thru a marshall 4x12 and it was pretty boss. Do it


----------



## Matx (Mar 8, 2012)

I had one for a while. I liked it, especially since you can find them on ebay for like $350 sometimes. I put a Celestion Vintage 30 and JJ tubes in mine. Great match.


----------

